# Temporary ID book



## dallant

My ID application (since July 2014) is at the verification stage and I've already been allocated an ID number, and I really need an ID book/document with my ID number. 
Can I apply for a temporary ID book? 
If yes, what documents do they require for it?
How long does it take to process the temporary ID?
How long is it valid for?

Thanks!


----------



## mrmo

dallant said:


> My ID application (since July 2014) is at the verification stage and I've already been allocated an ID number, and I really need an ID book/document with my ID number.
> Can I apply for a temporary ID book?
> If yes, what documents do they require for it?
> How long does it take to process the temporary ID?
> How long is it valid for?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi dallant, I believe you cannot get a temporary ID even if you are a SA citizen before the first issue is done. Read experiences of others like you and me in the thread when get SMS for ID application

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## dallant

every time I call the call center I get a different answer.yesterday they said I could, today i can't...


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

your finger print have to be registerd in NPR before they issue you the temp. And it will be register when ur id will be issued for the first time. When they issue your id u will get ur id within 3 days. So just forget about it.


----------



## dallant

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> your finger print have to be registerd in NPR before they issue you the temp. And it will be register when ur id will be issued for the first time. When they issue your id u will get ur id within 3 days. So just forget about it.


But isn't fingerprints captured/registered first then application sent to marriage section?my application has passed the marriage section stage, That's why I think I should apply for a temporary ID? Rubel, didn't you apply for a temporary ID before the first issue of your ID book?


----------



## HB in Jozi

dallant said:


> But isn't fingerprints captured/registered first then application sent to marriage section?my application has passed the marriage section stage, That's why I think I should apply for a temporary ID? Rubel, didn't you apply for a temporary ID before the first issue of your ID book?



Hi there,

Here i was thinking that i would apply for the temporary ID once the application has passed finger prints and ID number allocated.
Did i get you guys wrong in some of the posts or there is this "first issue" section that i must wait for first?


----------



## dallant

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here i was thinking that i would apply for the temporary ID once the application has passed finger prints and ID number allocated.
> Did i get you guys wrong in some of the posts or there is this "first issue" section that i must wait for first?


Hi HB,
I went to apply for the temporary ID (taking a chance),but they couldn't pick up my fingerprints so can't apply for one.i was then told thAt I can only get it after the first issue. 
In my opinion the fingerprints are captured in the Hanis system before marriage section(I was shown that step from my application by the guy at HA) but are only available after it has been verified,which is where my application has been sitting for 2 months now.


----------



## HB in Jozi

dallant said:


> Hi HB,
> I went to apply for the temporary ID (taking a chance),but they couldn't pick up my fingerprints so can't apply for one.i was then told thAt I can only get it after the first issue.
> In my opinion the fingerprints are captured in the Hanis system before marriage section(I was shown that step from my application by the guy at HA) but are only available after it has been verified,which is where my application has been sitting for 2 months now.


Hi dallant,

Thanks for the info. My application has been at finger prints for almost 4 weeks. Why do some people wait much longer and some only wait a few days? Not only at finger prints but at all sections at the head office.


----------

